# Office visit during the global period



## ortho1991 (Jun 27, 2007)

Please help. I was under the impression, that you can charge an office visit during the post-op period if you treat the pt in the office for infection at the site of surgery. Am I wrong?


----------



## kevbshields (Jun 28, 2007)

You can find the answer in the surgery section guidelines (Surgical Package concept).


----------



## beck627 (Jun 28, 2007)

*post op infections*

We don't bill the office visit because there is a risk of infection for any surgery and that is made known to the patient at the time of the PARQ. The only time we bill for an office visit is if it is unrelated to the surgery such as a different area or patient was injured after surgery in the same body area but was not due to the surgery but a seperate circumstance. Hope that helps!


----------



## kandigrl79 (Jul 19, 2007)

I was under the impression that you can only charge the office visit during post op if there were E&M of site different from the surgery site.


----------

